# JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro: Still worth it in 2018?



## j3tman (Nov 13, 2018)

This is probably THE site that convinced me I should take a serious look at this gear. However, I still have a tremendously difficult time justifying the price for the functionality it provides. Is this still best in class?

To give some context, I still hardly use faders and wind up touch automating by pointing/clicking the mouse lol. I'd love a control surface that consolidates all of the primary MIDI CC's that libraries such as EastWest/CSS/Heavyocity/etc all use, so I can map them accordingly and forget about assigning everything over and over. I slightly worry that I wouldn't appreciate the "feel" of these faders and I need to get used to using control surfaces to begin with?

Alternatives considered are the Behringer X and Nektar Panorama P1. FADERCTRL seemed like a good contender too, but it sounds like people's units have failed and the vendor stopped responding to messages?


----------



## j3tman (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh c'mon, I know this forum loves this controller lol. No opinions??

While I'm posting, would anyone happen to know if this company (or stores that carry this controller) ever run Black Friday sales on this item?


----------



## danbo (Nov 17, 2018)

I just bought one. I'm a bit obsessive about MIDI controls and have a variety - in short I think it's worth it. It has quite a bit of sophisticated capability and is rock solid. I'm still working on the best way to get it into my workflow.


----------



## benatural (Nov 17, 2018)

I think so. They're solidly made, have nice smooth long throw faders. If you're looking for a reliable and simple controller, you can't go wrong. I've personally had bad luck with other manucturers, owned two Peveay fader controllers die on me in a short amount of time.


----------



## Mishabou (Nov 17, 2018)

j3tman said:


> This is probably THE site that convinced me I should take a serious look at this gear. However, I still have a tremendously difficult time justifying the price for the functionality it provides. Is this still best in class?
> 
> To give some context, I still hardly use faders and wind up touch automating by pointing/clicking the mouse lol. I'd love a control surface that consolidates all of the primary MIDI CC's that libraries such as EastWest/CSS/Heavyocity/etc all use, so I can map them accordingly and forget about assigning everything over and over. I slightly worry that I wouldn't appreciate the "feel" of these faders and I need to get used to using control surfaces to begin with?
> 
> Alternatives considered are the Behringer X and Nektar Panorama P1. FADERCTRL seemed like a good contender too, but it sounds like people's units have failed and the vendor stopped responding to messages?



In my opinion, JL Cooper FaderMaster pro is still the best CC fader out there. I tried everything from an iPad Pro, Nektar, Behringer, etc and they just can't match the quality, precision and smoothness of the JL Cooper.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 17, 2018)

I’ve had a Behringer BCF2000 for about a decade and it has never missed a beat since I bought it. Great bit of kit that cost me less than £200 all those years ago.

However, I recently bought a Roli Seaboard Rise from eBay, and I’m looking forward to having some time with it and the new Cubase 10 features over the Christmas break.


----------



## agarner32 (Nov 17, 2018)

I would agree with everything said about the JL Cooper. I bought one about a year ago and although a bit price totally worth it for me. I got mine at B and H which probably has as low of a price you’ll find for a new one.


----------



## JFB (Nov 17, 2018)

Cooper all the way. Been using mine since the '90s. I've even had the faders replaced once - they started to get sticky from accumulated dirt; but we're talking over 10 years of daily use before I had to do that. I'm not familiar with the feature sets of other controllers, but here's a couple Cooper features I love:

1) Fader grouping. Example - Spitfire long strings typically have 3 continuous CC's - CC01 for going between layers, CC11 for Volume and CC02 for Vibrato depth. I like to gang all three together on one fader when flying stuff in and if I want to change anything (rarely) I'll edit later.

2) Fader speed. What this means is that the midi data stream coming from a fader can be slowed down; there are 4 speeds. This is great for the first thing I mentioned because I can have the CC11 fader spit out its full 0-127 range of data just a little behind the others

3) Setting min and max values - I suppose all devices do this, but killer when used in conjunction with grouping. They can also be reversed (ie, min 127, max 0) which is super useful for doing a crossfade with one fader with another grouped to it

The faders are long-throw like a big analog console which you may or may not like. If your controller keyboard doesn't have a 5-pin midi input that passes thru you can use a cheap iConnect midi USB device that will take a 5-pin midi cable and convert it to USB.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Nov 18, 2018)

What about the Icon Platform M+?
I'm thinking about getting this one because it seems to have more options, yet I don't know the ups and downs, any thoughts?


----------



## Guffy (Nov 18, 2018)

I was gonna buy a Platform M+, but then i found a used Fadermaster Pro and snagged it for $200 
Tack has answered alot of questions regarding the icon.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Nov 18, 2018)

Guffy said:


> I was gonna buy a Platform M+, but then i found a used Fadermaster Pro and snagged it for $200
> Tack has answered alot of questions regarding the icon.



Glad you found a Fadermaster Pro that cheap!
But who's or what is "Tack"? any links?


----------



## j3tman (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the input! Does the JL Cooper FaderMaster Pro ever go on sale (i.e., Black Friday?)?


----------



## BlackDorito (Nov 18, 2018)

You're probably better off waiting to find one used on this forum or others. That's what I did. Great for driving Spitfire.


----------



## j3tman (Nov 18, 2018)

MoeWalsaad said:


> What about the Icon Platform M+?
> I'm thinking about getting this one because it seems to have more options, yet I don't know the ups and downs, any thoughts?




Wow, this looks pretty amazing. And motorized faders at that price point are pretty awesome. Seems like a viable contender considering the price point?


----------



## j3tman (Nov 23, 2018)

Hmm, reading some other threads it sounds like the newer Fadermaster Pro's aren't quite as good as the older ones? Or rather, the feel is comparable to other control surfaces? https://vi-control.net/community/threads/replacing-my-fadermaster-pro.58036

Considering these cost the same as a brand new iPad Pro, I'm tempted to just use that and touchOSC or whatever and have a device I can use for so much more...

I get that some people prefer the tactile feedback of a real control surface, but for me I think I'd be fine without it-- it's more about having a dedicated surface for automating midi CC's. I also like the idea that you can set up an X-Y pad to control multiple CC 's at once.


----------



## Mat.D. (Mar 24, 2019)

I have a simple question: Im considering to buy Fadermaster Pro to control my CCs in Logic Pro X. But how do I connect it to my Mac? With a MIDI to USB adapter? Any recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## agarner32 (Mar 24, 2019)

I use a MIDI interface by M-Audio.


----------



## danbo (Mar 24, 2019)

Mat.D. said:


> I have a simple question: Im considering to buy Fadermaster Pro to control my CCs in Logic Pro X. But how do I connect it to my Mac? With a MIDI to USB adapter? Any recommendation?



Yup. I use both ports of the Roland UM-One dedicated to the FM as it reputably has low latency. 

JLC FMP works great, I've got it set up for Vlume, Portamento/Legato, dynamics/timbre and mod/expression with EWHO. It has many more features than I use - just realized I can use the buttons for something too.


----------



## Mat.D. (Mar 24, 2019)

Yes, low latency....that would have been my next question. Great, thanks for your quick answers! 
I‘m planning to use the MF for exactly that same thing „danbo“ is using it for. 
I will give it a try!


----------

